# Ratty birthday to me!



## KenzelColony (Dec 16, 2021)

Today is my 20th birthday and I don't think much is planned but I love that my rats are always the first ones I get to see every morning.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Happy Birthday🎂 I hope you had a great day ......Rats make everyday better


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

SonicRat said:


> Rats make everyday better


So true lol


----------

